# Article and You Tube by Dr. Karen Becker, DVM



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

The Video is great!

http://blogs.mercola.com/sites/vitalvotes/...r-Your-Pet.aspx


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Dr. Becker talked about this when I saw her in person as well - she makes a great point. I am actually very excited about seeing her this weekend - for her Pillars of Health Seminar. 

Just a quick story - Went on vacation for 5 days last week. Izzy came with me and had home cooked meals, Hemi stayed with my neighbor who gave him his homecooked meals regularly. But Wedge stayed with Grammy and Papa - things aren't so structured around their house (grammy also came down with Pneumonia while he was there) and he ate kibble and table scraps for 5 days even though he was sent with enough food for both he and their chihuahua Poncho. 

When he came home my husband and I were scared to death - he was bloated, gasy, had labored breathing and was coughing like he had kennel cough. We spent all night wondering if we should rush him to the emergency vet or just wait it out. I gave him a little gas-x and kept a close watch on him. He was still eating, drinking and playing. 1 day back on his homecooked diet and he was back to his normal happy self. 

My husband is finally a believer and said that in the future he couldn't stay with anyone who wouldn't make sure he got the right food or he had to come with us. :two thumbs up:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

My vet gets a bit huffy if I mention giving healthy human food as treats for Boo & Hannah. He says they don't need it & to give them their dry kibble for treats. I do it anyway though, peas,carrots, greenbeans & Romaine lettuce mostly. When I eat my Special K with strawberrys,I give them a piece of strawberry. I eat apples(don't like them) just so they can have a few little bites.Meat is the one thing I'm not confident about giving them. I only allow a little boiled chicken breast occasionally. Thanks for posting that video. It makes me feel better about indulging them,even if my vet doesn't approve. :biggrin:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

really great video with great information for pet owners, thanks for sharing suzan!


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

I never knew that the pet food companies are the ones teaching nutrition in vet schools!! No wonder so many vets have no concept of pet nutrition!  
It was a great video, thanks for posting


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

great video! I passed it along to some of my yorkie friends


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Great info in that video. Thanks for posting it Suzan. I just love Dr. Becker. She tells it like it is and is so honest about her profession. I wish we could clone her and spread the clones around the country!


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Sep 23 2009, 11:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832871


> The Video is great!
> 
> http://blogs.mercola.com/sites/vitalvotes/...r-Your-Pet.aspx[/B]


That was a very sensible and helpful video. Conspiracy theories about the pet food industry notwithstanding, I still think there is a dubious relationship between industry interests in maintaining sales and the incentives at vet's offices for prescribing certain drugs, foods, and practices.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Great video, thanks for posting. 

When Sophie was much younger, the vet of course insisted on the pure dry food. We did that mainly with occasional treats. Then when she developed 6 huge bladder stones and had to have surgery, the vet said it was because she was mainly just on dry food, and their thinking had changed since then. :shocked: honestly, I should have followed my gut from the beginning.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Thank you for sharing this, Suzan.  I thought it was very informative.

I used to believe that dogs should only be kept on dog food, and that human

foods would do more harm than anything, because that was what I have always

been told, not necessarily from vets, but from family, friends, etc.

Now, my little Sophie pretty much eats everything I eat. :biggrin:


----------

